# Evil Throne



## Mr Unpleasant (May 24, 2006)

Mostly complete "Evil Throne" this will be use to set a bucky on with a 3 axis skull. I'm going to call him The Storyteller simply because he'll be reading either 'The Raven' or 'The Tell-Tale Heart' both by E. A. Poe obvisiously & dressed in gothic clothes. There is a color changing light in the skull at the top of the throne shining down on the seat and the two arm skulls will eventually have red LEDS in them once I attach the circuit board.










sorry about the bad dark shot, oh and it will have flaming bowls on both sides.


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Very nice looking chair! Great job.


----------



## sparky (Dec 7, 2006)

The Evil Throne looks awesome.... the TOT's are going to love hearing him talk !!!!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I like Evil thrones. Nice job..


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice chair! I'd love to see a video of the Storyteller when he's done.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Awesome, simply awesome!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Great Chair! I love the detail!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Nicely done!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Cool looking chair!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

luv it


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Wow that is very cool.great job on that.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

I'll take one for my office, thanks.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I like the look you have got going on.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Nice and creepy great job!


----------

